# 500px Vs. Flickr



## iNick

Just came across 500px.com which seems like an awesome site to compete with Flickr. i love Flickr but i made a 500px account because it seems like more of a social network, with the paid account you can set up an online portfolio. You can also keep a blog and stuff like this. if any of you have an account or make one feel free to add me as a friend. my username is Mantis_Toboggan

500px / Mantis_Toboggan


----------



## Overread

I've not read them in depth, but a quick look at 500px TC (found here 500px / Terms of Service ) shows that they are on par with flickr in protecting your copyright and in also not abusing it (ie they can't sell your photos or profit from them - the most they can do is attribute them on the front page of their website). 

So sounds like a good level of competition against flickr  -  at least after a quick TC look


----------



## Josh66

Looks interesting.  This is the first I've heard of it.  It costs more than Flickr, but it looks like you get more for it too.


----------



## iNick

any other 500px users out there??


----------



## davidkosmos

Just joined a few hours ago. I'm actually loving it so far. I think it's equivalent to Vimeo vs. YouTube (with Flickr being the latter). Here's my 500px page.


----------



## clanthar

davidkosmos said:


> Just joined a few hours ago. I'm actually loving it so far. I think it's equivalent to Vimeo vs. YouTube (with Flickr being the latter). Here's my 500px page.


 
David,

Took a look at your photos -- superb! The photo of Elvis: damn that's good!

Joe


----------



## Geaux

Pretty cool, but 50 bucks a year compared to 24 of Flickr for unlimited uploads.

Might sign up for the free version.  Anyone know the limit of the images on the free version?

Joined, but haven't added much yet.

http://500px.com/Nola2T


----------



## Village Idiot

The governement has the 500px classified as entertainment/nudity. I do most my browsing at work, so no 500px for me.


----------



## Andrea Whitney

I like 500px as a portfolio site but it isn't really a community to me. It feels more like a competitor to SmugMug. 

Have you seen PurePhoto? They have a groups feature like Flickr which is nice. Both sites are really good but feel like they are slightly different in terms of use. Anyway, check these guys out...

http://www.purephoto.com


----------



## ausemmao

It seems to have a different crowd to flickr - the content certainly is different. First impressions are the publicised quality tends a little higher - just comparing popular to explore shows that.

500px / Oneiromancer


----------



## MaxFinger

I am new to 500px but really like the feeling and ease of use. Went ahead and signed up, *promo code "friends" *makes it only $40.00 year. I'm liking it better everyday. cheers

Please stop by:
500px.com/PhotographersExperience


----------



## ausemmao

Not sure whether I'll sign up for a paid account yet. I'm liking the idea of keeping it as my 'portfolio' site and flickr as my storage/share site. If I ever look at selling photos (in the not so near future), then I'd sub. I know already there's no way I'm going to break that 20 photos a week limit, not if I'm even thinking of trying to keep up. Not that I can yet 

If you're at home, it really is worth browsing through upcoming, editor's choice and popular. While there's a (relatively) large number of nudes, (probably people excited to be on a site where they're not instantly censored), the variety and level of technical skill and creativity on show is something to see. It definitely has helped my eye, even if it's only to work out what the photographer did.


----------



## surfer

I can also recommend using http://zaplife.com. It's a new photo blogging platform with an iPhone app.


----------



## iNick

davidkosmos said:


> Just joined a few hours ago. I'm actually loving it so far. I think it's equivalent to Vimeo vs. YouTube (with Flickr being the latter). Here's my 500px page.


 
David, your photos are awesome! i just started following you. i haven't gotten a chance to upload any shots to my account yet, been super busy, but i look forward to checking out more of your work soon. Keep it up!


----------



## SnapGeek

Nice site. However they don't allow nudity to be uploaded which is what some of my photography contains.

Anyways my account is at 500px / Snap Geek but I normally use flickr


----------



## iNick

SnapGeek said:


> Nice site. However they don't allow nudity to be uploaded which is what some of my photography contains.
> 
> Anyways my account is at 500px / Snap Geek but I normally use flickr


 
There are many nudes on 500px


----------



## iNick

just discovered you can sell your photos through 500px on a commission based system. you keeo 80% minus the price of printing the photo. you can set your own price or use the default prices. seems very useful for someone who is casually selling their work.


----------



## krowland

iNick said:


> just discovered you can sell your photos through 500px on a commission based system. you keeo 80% minus the price of printing the photo. you can set your own price or use the default prices. seems very useful for someone who is casually selling their work.



I don't see anywhere on the 500px site where it references selling from their site? Can you point me to a link for more info?


----------



## iNick

krowland said:


> iNick said:
> 
> 
> 
> just discovered you can sell your photos through 500px on a commission based system. you keeo 80% minus the price of printing the photo. you can set your own price or use the default prices. seems very useful for someone who is casually selling their work.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anywhere on the 500px site where it references selling from their site? Can you point me to a link for more info?
Click to expand...

Select one of your photos and under it should be a few options like Buy print download an whatnot. Click buy print and I think from there you set up your seller account.


----------



## adversus

I just signed up for 500px and dropped the $50 for a paid account.  My reason for doing so was my friends keep asking me for a website to find my pictures, and rather than having to give them a flickr sub-URL, I can now point them to chrisimagery.com.  500px is handling the actual portfolio.

The downside is they're growing really fast, so not all features are implemented yet.  To turn on the Store, you have follow the instructions here: 500px / Blog / Your Personal Photo Store


----------



## iNick

adversus said:


> I just signed up for 500px and dropped the $50 for a paid account.  My reason for doing so was my friends keep asking me for a website to find my pictures, and rather than having to give them a flickr sub-URL, I can now point them to chrisimagery.com.  500px is handling the actual portfolio.
> 
> The downside is they're growing really fast, so not all features are implemented yet.  To turn on the Store, you have follow the instructions here: 500px / Blog / Your Personal Photo Store



great stuff!


----------



## SnapGeek

iNick said:


> SnapGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice site. However they don't allow nudity to be uploaded which is what some of my photography contains.
> 
> Anyways my account is at 500px / Snap Geek but I normally use flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many nudes on 500px
Click to expand...


I see that now after I created my pro account there.. I'm actually starting to like it a bit better than flickr minus the fact you can't make anything private if you wanted too.


----------



## ausemmao

SnapGeek said:


> iNick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SnapGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice site. However they don't allow nudity to be uploaded which is what some of my photography contains.
> 
> Anyways my account is at 500px / Snap Geek but I normally use flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many nudes on 500px
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that now after I created my pro account there.. I'm actually starting to like it a bit better than flickr minus the fact you can't make anything private if you wanted too.
Click to expand...


Makes sense given their intention to be a site where people showcase their work rather than being a general photo sharing site.


----------



## McNugget801

iNick said:


> any other 500px users out there??



I'm still using both but 500px is a nice change.
500px / William Church


----------



## ozoni11

I have found 500px to be both a waste of time and $40 down the drain.  While I have received over two million hits on my photos on flickr and flickr has led to many licensing deals...magazines, newspapers, books and museums...all 500px has done is waste my time.  You can't put your photos in multiple groups...there are no groups.  You can only put your photo in one category.  If people don't see your photo in the first 10 minutes it is on the site, it is lost to them.  Some high quality photos on the site...but largely a waste of time for me.


----------



## j-digg

I heard Zack Arias talking about it on a video, he claimed that its more for photographers to show only their best work where as opposed to Flickr where people just quickly drop a set of any and all from a shoot or just whatever snapshots they get throughout the day. That's his take on it anyhow. Apparently he is on the verge of just deleting his Flickr account Hah.


----------



## Overread

Eh flickr is what you make of it. 500pixs is new and, at the moment is marketing and attracting through word of mouth, more of the established photographers. As a result its userbase is vastly smaller than flickr and less varied; as a result it appears to be a higher calibre of photographer. However its just (as far as I'm aware) another image host that specialises toward photographers. Like flickr, as its userbase grows so will the diversity of the photos presented and so too will the type of person and, yet again, you'll get those who are not just showing their best after years of study in photography.


I think one thing, and I can appreciate popular people like Zack not liking this, is the awards group culture on flickr; whereby big flashy logos and invites to random groups and cheap awards is a part of the commenting pattern on the site. For most people you only get one or two so its not much of a bother; but once you're popular and making your photos easy to find through the service you can quickly come back to find a whole page of flashy signs on your photos; most of which are giving you random awards or invites to random groups.


----------



## Dikkie

iNick said:


> There are many nudes on 500px



*signs in*


----------



## mishele

Thread from 2011?


----------

